# kayaking offshore



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

can anyone send me a link to a guided tour within about 2 hours of the latrobe valley doing kayaking tours that cover surf launches, going offshore and just some open water experience. I can't find any (if there is any) 
Thanks, Tom


----------

